# Ramco archery early 70's late 60's??



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Came across this bow lately. The gentleman who owned it passed away and ended up at our local archery shop on display. this compound is actually pretty cool lookin bow. Its a target bow. Ramco archery then bought by carrol archery and was told PSE bought them. Curious if anybody has anymore info on this bow. Thanks robert.


----------



## DinoBear (May 9, 2007)

Any pictures? Just curious. I was sponsored by Ramco in the 70's and placed 5th in the Championship flight at Las Vegas in 1977. I loved the bow as it was very forgiving (brace height of 10 1/2"). The cosmetics were quite rough, but again, it was a very forgiving bow. The limb design and very high brace contributed to it being very slow, 175 fps peaking 45 lbs.


----------

